# orbea spirit carbon or Lobular 100



## two wheel texan (Jun 26, 2005)

Wanted to see if anyone had any information on the Orbea Spirit Carbon or Lobular 100. I have ridden a Orbea XL8R for the last year and really liked it but had to recently send it back to the factory due to the rear dropouts separating from the carbon seat stays. Apparantly Orbea has had a problem with the bonding on some of the XL8R frames. Orbea rebonded them back together and after I picked it up last night I notice that there was a big crack on the top of the bottom bracket. So it's back to the LBS and on to the factory for review and I don't really think they will be able to repair it due to it being an aluminum frame. So hopefully their next option will be offering to replace it with an equivalent frame. I'm thinking about going with the Spirit Carbon (steel frame, carbon seat stays) or the Lobular 100 although I am not too wild about aluminum frames right now. Anyone who has one of the above models and could post some feedback on how they ride and what you were previously riding would be greatly appreciated. So far Orbea was very responsive about the seat stay issue so I hope I don't have any problem with the cracking on the bottom bracket issue. We shall see.


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

I have an Orbea Zona steel frameset. Its ride qualities are significantly smoother than the aluminum frame I rode previously. The comfort level equated to increased mileage and I found no real disadvantages as far as performance is concerned. I avoid the bonded carbon stays. I know technology allows it, but I have no faith in having a bonded connection under my clydesdale butt!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I rode a Lobular 100 at 180 pounds for a season without issue. It was a nice bike (until UPS destroyed it. . . )


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

I've got a full-steel spirit, so I can't comment about the carbon stays, but I'm quite happy with the frame. I got it as a crash replacement on an Onix (carbon monococque) because I wanted a frame I could beat on and get repaired. I love the Spirit---excellent road feel and handling. I'm 6" 0' and 180 pounds and have no problems with excessive flex when I'm out of the saddle and hammering, but at the same time the frame eats road chatter pretty well. I've ridden it over cobblestones in NYC and while I wouldn't want to take it to Belgium, it does nicely on the pavé. It's a comfortable ride for centuries in Middle Tennessee, where they don't do pavé but also don't believe in excellence in paving. 

With 2000 miles on this frame, I have no desire to go back to carbon or aluminum.


----------

